# Simplicity Powermax 9020 PTO issues



## bionicjake (May 1, 2015)

Hi guys, first time posting on TractorForm.

I'm looking for someone who can help me identify the cause and/or solution to my PTO issue. I have a Simplicity Powermax 9020 that I just purchased from a local farmer. I've applied the typical tune up, replaced all the fluids, installed electric fuel pump, and replaced all the electrical wiring. She runs like a top!

However, I reconnected the electric rear PTO shaft clutch for the first time. And after testing it, it worked well not under any load. But, after a failed attempt at using my PTO tiller, I saw that some idiot had welded the output shaft to the PTO plate... And, that weld had broken. The PTO spins free when turning by hand, but does not rotate the PTO clutch, until I grab hold of the PTO plate and turn it as well. 

I've never seen what one of these look like on this tractor, assembled correctly, and I'm not really able to discern what it should look like from the service manual. The service Manual looks like it's a female shaft? Is there something that gets installed, like an adapter, that the manual isn't showing? I looked it up on Ebay and one of the pictures really looks like a female shaft as well - http://www.ebay.com/itm/ALLIS-CHALMERS-620-720-SIMPLICITY-9020-REAR-PTO-Crankcase-shaft-gears-assembly-/321686845498?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4ae607b83a

I've posted a video to help describe the issue. Any thoughts on what the cause is? http://1drv.ms/1KHQ1p8



Any help is appreciated! Thanks Guys!


----------



## bionicjake (May 1, 2015)

Does anybody have any pictures they could share of their rear PTO shaft, off of their Powermax 9020, 4040, 4041, or allis chalmers 620 or 720? 

From the look of this picture off Google, it appears to have a female shaft:


----------



## CAREYWILLIAMS (Jul 5, 2015)

Well this won't be any help.
I have also just bought the same tractor and have exactly the same question as mine is female. There must be a male to insert but what size and dimentions /spec.? AND WHERE DOES ONE GET ONE FROM.
Carey


----------

